# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Keeping Brine Shrimp

## Green Baron

As a follow up to this discussion on harvesting brine shrimp, may I ask how and how long do you guys keep the brine shrimp if you can't finish them all in one feeding ? Do you keep them in the hatchery or do you harvest them and keep them in the fridge ?

----------


## hobgoblin

I did try keeping them, because back then I only had a small batch of fries. I harvested it and kept it in salinated water (marine salt) at a depth of about 1.5cm. They can last up to 3 days on which in the 3rd day low brine shrimp activity could be observed. According to the thermometer reading, tempreature is set at 4 degC.

Hope it helps.

Andrew

----------


## stormhawk

Gan, it depends very much on how much I hatch. If I can't use up all of the hatched nauplii, I keep them in the hatchery if the remainder is a small amount, or if there's too many, I keep them in a container with a shallow level of brine solution in the fridge.

----------

